# Would you date a woman who is 6 ft 4?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm obviously not a woman nor 6 ft 4 but I just decided to ask it anyways. 

Would you date a 6 ft 4 woman?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Why have you decided to ask that?


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm sure guys who like taller bigger women would. As for me I prefer very petite and short women. ^^


----------



## SilentRobot (Jun 30, 2015)

You really need therapy dude. You have far too much time on your hands to be asking such silly questions. I mean, of course I'd date a 6 ft 4 woman! Why wouldn't I? My 5'9 frame is ideal for me to assert my male dominance on her.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i'm just here for the toilet water


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I would date any woman, if i don't feel an emotional connection then thats okay but what's the point in not finding out because she is 4 inches taller than me. Everyone is the same laid down anyway.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Doubt it. I wouldn't want to date anyone taller than me. She'd have to be attractive, have a great personaility and have other positive traites and then she wouldn't date me anyway, so it wouldn't matter.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

LichtLune said:


> I'm sure guys who like taller bigger women would. As for me I prefer very petite and short women. ^^


i like big women...but, at 5'7 myself...that would be just too tall.>


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I dont know how much is that but, why not?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

as long as she has nice a**


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I have a bit of a thing for tall women, so yeh, it would be a bonus for me. I never really understood the whole 'the woman should be shorter than me' thing.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

Tall or short, I like people I can connect with


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes, the taller the better.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Would I have to watch basketball?


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah I'd date a girl that tall. Would be interesting.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

SilentRobot said:


> You really need therapy dude. You have far too much time on your hands to be asking such silly questions. I mean, of course I'd date a 6 ft 4 woman! Why wouldn't I? My 5'9 frame is ideal for me to assert my male dominance on her.


Therapy? SAS is my therapy.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

That's only a 3" difference so yes, lol.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes as a short male. why should height matter? It's silly.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I love tall women.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

lol jk no I woudn't. 


That's a little too tall for me.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

It would be a little weird but wouldn't stop me from going out with a girl.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> Well considering i'm a 5 ft 3 dude so a 13 inch difference.
> 
> Sure why not? I'm used to women being taller anyways. I'd have to stand on a chair to kiss her though.
> 
> ...


What has this guy achieved to be called a legend? lol
Neil Armstrong is a legend (Requiescat en Pace), Norman Cota is a legend (Requiescat en Pace), Steven Hawking is a legend.
That guy is not a legend, just 'cause he gets laid.
People seriously need to stop to give so much value to the wrong people.
It ain't helpin' anybody (not even him in the long run).


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

zomgz said:


> That's only a 3" difference so yes, lol.


That's what she said.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

To22 said:


> That's what she said.


Yeah, Rick.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

If you're into long legs and barbie doll figure then tall women are hot. It's rare to find one that size and they traditionally prefer do date guys near them in height. So one can only dream of being with an amazonian woman.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a shade under 6' so no.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No, she needs to be able to rest her head on my chest without half her body hanging off the end of the bed.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Are you kidding?

Most of the guys on here would date anyone that had a pulse and asked them out first. (no offence of course - but it's true)

I actually find tall girls/women a bit intimidating.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would give it a go, why not.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Of course.

I always thought all this fuss about height was something only women did. What is the fear of a tall woman? That she'll eat you?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I'm 6'5 and still hell no


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

McFly said:


> If you're into long legs and barbie doll figure then tall women are hot. It's rare to find one that size and they traditionally prefer do date guys near them in height. So one can only dream of being with an amazonian woman.


Never seen a tall woman who looks like that.. They usually look more like this:


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'd say 5 ft 8 is my limit. 

Although I doubt most 5 ft 8 women would take me seriously anyways. You never know...


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'd date a 7 ft 4 woman.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Whether or not I would is probably irrelevant since someone that tall is unlikely to date me.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

If I liked her yes, but I'm about 6 inches shorter so I probably would not cold approach her because I would assume she wouldn't be interested.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

They have to be within 6 inches of my height --> between 5' 2'' and 6'2''. I honestly don't get this "the man must be taller than me in heels" taurine feces.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I feel bad for girls that are tall like that, it makes them look manly


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm 6'1 and no not many men wants to date a tall girl. Some might say that they do,but if they met a tall girl they wouldn't date her. Chances might be bigger if she's attractive.

And tall girls come in all shapes and sizes. There isn't just one as people seem to think: the model type. We are like other women,only taller.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes, I don't find tall girls intimidating. If you're beautiful & feminine they aren't "intimidating", if they're very masculine though, then they are and I certainly don't like that. I've had a crush on a 6'1 girl before, if she was 3 inches taller I wouldn't care. She was more "girly" and feminine than most other girls on the planet and her height wasn't scary it made her look elegant and sophisticated and complemented her character.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I find women intimidating in general and tall ones more so but I wouldn't rule it out


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't care, tall ones are hot.


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

why not? some of the most attractive women in the world are tall


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Personally I think Height is somewhat overrated.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

SusanStorm said:


> I'm 6'1 and no not many men wants to date a tall girl. Some might say that they do,but if they met a tall girl they wouldn't date her. Chances might be bigger if she's attractive.
> 
> And tall girls come in all shapes and sizes. There isn't just one as people seem to think: the model type. We are like other women,only taller.


I'm sad to read this. :squeeze


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Let's see, I'm 5'7"...

*gets out tapemeasure* 

That would put her chest riiiight about 

*holds tongue funny* 

Yes. Yes I would! :grin2:


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Hell yes. I'll love tall women.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Probably not. Really tall girls aren't attractive to me.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Only if she's a rich model.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Batcat said:


> Only if she's a rich model.


:lol


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

yes, especially if she likes carrying me around on her shoulders


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

yes , whenever i see tall girls it such a turn on for me. i love all types of girls tho., 
would love to be with a girl that tall. those legs would be glorious.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Yes because the thought of standing on a stool to kiss her really appeals to me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd sleep with a female that's tall but I wouldn't have a partner that's taller than me.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably not. :no


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I myself *strongly prefer* petite girls, but I wouldn't mind dating a 6'4" woman if I liked her.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

No. I only date women who are 6'3. No other heights. I measure girls before talking to them, just in case.


----------

